# JBoss Portal



## Generic1 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

also ich beschäftige mich jetzt seit einigen Tagen mit Portalen und komm auf keinen grünen Zweig.
Was ich benötigen würde ist folgendes: 
Ich habe eine WebApplikation in der ich Spring 3.0 (also auch Spring MVC mit Annontations) verwende und auch den JBoss und mein Plan war jetzt, dass ich auf gewissen Seiten Portlets habe -> also z.B.: auf der Startseite 5 Portlets. 
Jetzt hab ich das Buch vom Andy Bosch angefangen zu lesen und da steht auf den ersten 50 Seiten, dann man ein Portlet programmiert, dann das Portlet in eine *.war packt, dieses war dann in den JBoss Portal- Server deployt. Danach geht man auf die Admin- Seite des Portalservers und erzeugt eine Instanz des Portals, diese Instanz kann man dann auf einer Seite darstellen.

Das passt irgendwie nicht mit meinen Vorstellungen zusammen, ich möchte ja eine Seite haben auf der vielleicht an der Seite Links von den einzelnen Portlets sind, die man anklicken kann und danach sollten diese auf der Seite angezeigt werden. 
Ich kann ja dem User nicht zumuten, dass er da in der JBoss- Admin Seite herumklicken muss um erst eine Instanz zu erzeugen usw. 

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, kann man das auch so realisieren wie ich mir das vorstelle, als einzelne Portlets einfach in meine JSPs einbauen, bei welchen man Einstellungen machen kann und welche man beliebig auf der Seiter verschieben kann, minimieren, maximieren und editieren kann oder wird das nicht funktionieren, dass ich in meiner bestehenden Applikation so was einbaue? 
lg


----------



## Guardi (18. Mai 2011)

Deployment spezifische Konfiguation, wie bei allen Deployments, über einen Deskriptor möglich:

Chapter6.XML Descriptors


----------



## Generic1 (18. Mai 2011)

Ah ok, so weit bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen, 
Also dann dürfte das funktionieren so wie ich das gemeint hab, hast du da Erfahrung?
lg


----------



## Guardi (19. Mai 2011)

Portlets nein, Deskriptor allgemein ja.


----------



## FArt (20. Mai 2011)

Ich bin immer wieder verblüfft wie du es schaffst, jede Woche einen neue Enterprise-Sau durch das Foren-Dorf zu jagen.

Chapter5.Portlet Primer

Tipp: lies die Doku bzw. Literatur erst mal fertig durch. Wenn dann die JBoss Doku und Google immer noch nicht weiter helfen, dann geht es hier weiter...


----------



## Generic1 (21. Mai 2011)

FArt hat gesagt.:


> Enterprise-Sau


----------

